# たらでいい



## thetazuo

『……この長雨は当分止まないそうよ』
「ですからもし、まんがいち晴れたら*でいい*んです。マンションの下まで車で迎えに行きますから」

Hi. What does the でいい mean?
Thank you.


----------



## Flaminius

I think you are aware that でいい as in 10円でいいから金を貸してくれないか expresses a minimal condition.  The expression captures 10円, a noun, in my example, but what your example does is to allow でいい capture a clause in its range.


----------



## thetazuo

Thank you, Flaminius.


thetazuo said:


> まんがいち晴れたら*でいい*んです。


So to put my example in English, can I say “It’s fine if the weather should clear up”?


Flaminius said:


> 10円でいいから金を貸してくれないか


To put your example in English, can I say “Could you lend me some money? Just ten is enough.”?


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

thetazuo said:


> 『……この長雨は当分止まないそうよ』
> 「ですからもし、まんがいち晴れたら*でいい*んです。マンションの下まで車で迎えに行きますから」
> 
> Hi. What does the でいい mean?
> Thank you.


If you wanted to know a concrete and easy-to-understand answer, you should provide us with more context.

For example:
下心のある男：「栗林公園の桜を一緒に見てほしいんです。」
乗る気でない女：『……この長雨は当分止まんないそうよ』（理由をつけてやんわりと断ろうとしている）
下心のある必死な男：「ですからもし、まんがいち晴れたら*でいい*んです。マンションの下まで車で迎えに行きますから」
＝「ですから『もし、万が一天気が晴れた場合に限定で栗林公園の桜を見るデートをしてもらうことができる*』という条件で結構です。
It is fine with me* if you will date with me *only when *it's sunny.
I'd like to take a slight chance where it will be clear up later on,  if you may date with me at the fine weather.


----------



## thetazuo

Thank you, Sola-san. Great example.
I should have provided some context, which is as follows:

A:『……この長雨は当分止まないそうよ』
B: 「ですからもし、まんがいち晴れたら*でいい*んです。マンションの下まで車で迎えに行きますから」
Speaker B wants speaker A to let him meet someone, who is in bad health condition, but A refuses him on the pretext that the rain is keeping up, which could worsen the person’s condition.

So to put it in English, it is like “*It is fine with me* if the weather should clear up because I shall drive to your house to pick him/her up”, right?


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

thetazuo said:


> Thank you, Sola-san. Great example.
> I should have provided some context, which is as follows:
> 
> A:『……この長雨は当分止まないそうよ』
> B: 「ですからもし、まんがいち晴れたら*でいい*んです。マンションの下まで車で迎えに行きますから」
> Speaker B wants speaker A to let* him      her?* meet someone, who is in bad health condition, but A refuses him on the pretext that the rain is keeping up, which could worsen the person’s condition.
> 
> So to put it in English, it is like “*It is fine with me* if the weather should clear up because I shall drive to your house to pick *him/her  you? *up”, right?



I don't understand your explanation well. I suspect it is not accurate and have typos, but I feel your version is somewhat different from the Japanese's meaning.

"*It is fine with me if you give me a narrow chance*, in which you will go visit him/her with me only when it's clear up. In that case, I'll drive to your house to pick *you *up. "

ですからもし、まんがいち*晴れたらでいい*んです。 and 　ですからもし、まんがいち*晴れるといい*んです。are completely different.
Your version would probably be まんがいち*晴れるといい*んです。

晴れたらでいいんです is the abbreviation for もし晴れたら*あなたが病人のお見舞いに付き合ってくれるということで*いいんです.

Or maybe your understanding is already correct. I don't know.


----------



## thetazuo

SoLaTiDoberman said:


> I don't understand your explanation. I suspect it is not accurate and have typos, but I feel your version is somewhat different from the Japanese's meaning.


Sorry if this context is confusing. But I’m sure there is no typo. How about this?
Speaker B wants speaker A to let him meet C, who is in bad health condition, but A refuses B on the pretext that the rain is going to keep up, which could worsen the C’s condition.

The story hasn’t told us who C is. So I wrote him/her.

Is it understandable now?


SoLaTiDoberman said:


> ですからもし、まんがいち*晴れたらでいい*んです。 and 　ですからもし、まんがいち*晴れるといい*んです。are completely different.


How are they different?


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

Is both Speaker A  and B men?

>How are they different?
Read my previous explanations!


----------



## thetazuo

SoLaTiDoberman said:


> Is both Speaker A and B men?


A is a woman and B is a man.


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

Your sentence called A "him."

Didn't you see my posts and corrections?
How dare careless you were!
Okay, maybe I'm wrong and  just forget it.
I'm not your teacher anyway.
I now understand the English had problems, preventing mutual understandings.


----------



## thetazuo

Easy, easy. Sorry if I upset you.


thetazuo said:


> Speaker B wants speaker A to let him meet C,


By this I mean speaker B is “him”, not A.


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

thetazuo said:


> A:『……この長雨は当分止まないそうよ』
> B: 「ですからもし、まんがいち晴れたら*でいい*んです。マンションの下まで車で迎えに行きますから」
> Speaker B wants speaker A to let him meet someone, who is in bad health condition, but A refuses him on the pretext that the rain is keeping up, which could worsen the person’s condition.
> So to put it in English, it is like “*It is fine with me* if the weather should clear up because I shall drive to your house to pick him/her up”, right?





thetazuo said:


> Speaker B wants speaker A to let him meet C, who is in bad health condition, but A refuses B on the pretext that the rain is going to keep up, which could worsen the C’s condition.



>B wants A to let B meet C, who is in bad health condition, but A refuses B on the pretext that the rain is going to keep up, which could worsen the C's condition.
>So to put it in English, it is like "It is fine with B if the weather should clear up because B shall drive to A's house to pick C up."

So C was in A's house.
A didn't want B to meet C.
But B wants to go A's house and meet C in A's house, and pick C up to drive.
So A don't need to go anywhere in rain, yet, A tried to refuse because of the rain...
It was so complicated context that I cannot help but confuse. Sorry. It doesn't make sense to me yet.
Just forget my comments, and,
Ask others!


----------



## thetazuo

SoLaTiDoberman said:


> So C was in A's house.
> A didn't want B to meet C.
> But B wants to go A's house and meet C in A's house, and pick C up to drive.
> So A don't need to go anywhere in rain, yet, A tried to refuse because of the rain...
> It was so complicated context that I cannot help but confuse. Sorry. It doesn't make sense to me yet.


Yes, now you have the same understanding as me. But because this whole conversation, which includes the op text, doesn’t have any direct connection with its preceding text and the following text, I’m not sure if my understanding is completely right. I didn’t realize it was complicated, though.


SoLaTiDoberman said:


> Just forget my comments, and,
> Ask others!


Please don’t get too excited. I value your comments.


----------



## Flaminius

thetazuo said:


> So to put my example in English, can I say “It’s fine if the weather should clear up”?


Oy vey, I didn't expect that this thread would grow so long while I was away.  Let me be brief for I certainly don't want to elongate this thread from now on.

The above translation is prpbably not a good English.  The following is an attempt at bettering it:
It's fine if it (= your agreeing to go see the person C) is contingent upon weather being clement.


----------



## thetazuo

Thank you, Flaminius.


----------

